# We're Gettin' There!



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Jon and I took the dogs to a park yesterday. It's 800+ acres and everyone just lets their dogs off-leash.

Anyway, yesterday it was packed and I must say I am so very proud of how far Reece has come.

We met about 20 free-running dogs who approached us and she happily greeted each one with a wagging tail.

Then a group of 3 very aggressive Boston Terriers came up, I got a little nervous as I saw these dogs charging her and Tucker with their ruffs up, but both dogs just sat there staring at them like "whats your deal"

It's a step in the right direction! We're not at the point of letting her off-leash with strange dogs but its definitely nice to see the hard work paying off.

Just thought I'd share.  










And two tired puppies after having a fun afternoon:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That's awesome to hear, what is it with these small dogs anyway?????? I've had small dogs for years, now I don't care too much for them, mainly because those I've encountered lately have all been charging at me or my dogs...........

Glad to hear your dogs did so well and enjoyed their afternoon at the park. Love the pictures.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm not sure what's up with small dogs. Most of the ones in my neighbourhood are aggressive. 

Anyway, I think we found something new to do with the dogs on weekends now, and that makes us happy! It'll be good for her to keep interacting with strange dogs.

There was a huge Boxer mix and a Rotti that attacked each other so we stayed clear from those two, so aside from the Boston Terriers and the two dogs fighting, I'd say it was nice just seeing all the dogs running around greeting eachother.

There's a bunch of trails in the woods, we might try one of those next!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Yay! Sounds great  Where is this place if you don't mind me asking... Some where past major mac? King?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Claireville Conservation Area.

Took Tucker there for a Golden Retriever meet one time and decided it was so close, might as well go back!! 

It's always so busy there, though!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Way to go Reece!!!! She's beautiful by the way......

We have issues with little dogs all the time. We can pass 8-10 large dogs and not a word but the small ones.....good grief!! 

The other night we were standing in our driveway with Reno just heading out for a walk. A couple walked by with their little dog (bichon or something) so of course Reno had to go and say hello. All of a sudden this little thing growled and lunged at Reno attaching itself to the fur on Reno's shoulder!!! Here this dog is just hanging from Reno....kind of funny actually. Thank god Reno is so easy going....once the dog let go, Reno ran to me for protection!!!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Thank you 

Ya I don't get small dogs... maybe some day I'll own one and I can train it to not be a crazy little ankle biter hehe.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh yea Claireville! haha yea Thats where Molson and Macy met Joey last halloween. Its really nice there.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Yeah, it's a nice park! I like it!! 

We're probably going to start going there more frequently.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Well next spring when we move back to woodbridge we must meet up with you guys!!  Were either movin to rutherford/weston area or on the other side of the 400 close to wonderland. OH YEA


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Sounds good!! Definitely meet up for sure! If you're not comfortable with me bringing Reece just let me know. If people are afraid of her I just keep her away


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Nope Id love to meet her!  She looks adorable


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Ok! Cool!!  

Well we will for sure have to meet up in the spring. Tucker would love to meet you. He couldn't care less about Joey... hahaha. He's weird like that. :shrug:


----------

